# 200sx se-r, im broke



## seRpwr (Jul 30, 2002)

boosted, slammed 200sx se-r
http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=328167


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

all i can say is WOW. ur ser makes that extreme kit look real good.


----------



## seRpwr (Jul 30, 2002)

thanks


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Hmmm, extreme kit on teal, that's the first time I've seen that. I'm still thinking of the GTR kit. Nice car tho, any shots under the hood or of the interior.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

NICE. very nice. only thing that gets me is i like it without that black lip on the front......but thas just me. do like the kit on teal.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i have that chrome grill too and you know what i noticed? IT LOOKS AWESOME ON DARKER COLORED CARS!!!! looks out of place on my white car. that extreme kit looks very nice on your ride, and ive never liked that kit before. keep up the good work. im diggin that ride a lot!!!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

looks sweet


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

shoot, if i did that much to the car, i'll be broke too. very nice and clean, in green.


----------

